# Blandford S A Squale Ocean Diver



## Paul Barrow (Nov 28, 2017)

I recently inherited a Blandford S A Squale Ocean Diver watch from my late father. Circa. 1972. He purchased the watch directly from Lionel Blandford himself as they were both members of the same diving club (BSAC London No.1 branch) at the time. I understand these watches are quite rare and collectible. Can anyone give me a guide to price and where to go to offer such a piece for sale. Any advice would be appreciated. I can send pictures if required. Thanks.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Before we offer any advice, it would be nice to have an introduction from you. We are not able to give prices but perhaps you should find your local jeweller for advice.

Thanks


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Paul

We don't do valuations on here, but the sold section of eBay should give you a guide. It might be a rare watch so may not have had any sold recently, in which case an auction house like Bonhams or Fellows that have a dedicated watch department may be able to help.

I would like to see photos of the watch though. 70s divers watches can be lovely


----------



## Paul Barrow (Nov 28, 2017)

Thought this might be the correct forum. Clearly not. I shall keep looking. It's no big deal to me, I'm not hosting photos of it here and there just to gague interest. Too complicated for what it is. Just wanted to have an idea. Any diving watch discussion forums you know of?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Chris_Barrett (Dec 1, 2017)

@Paul Barrow Give these guys a chance, you never know...

Don't forget a picture paints a thousand words...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I too have an old watch with a vague story attached that I'm not going to bother posting pictures of, and then I'll get grumpy when none of you can give me a valuation for it without seeing it or any associated paperwork.

Maybe I should have introduced myself first, or not. You lot aren't worth it.

:angry:

.

.

.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Paul Barrow said:


> Thought this might be the correct forum. Clearly not. I shall keep looking. It's no big deal to me, I'm not hosting photos of it here and there just to gague interest. Too complicated for what it is. Just wanted to have an idea. Any diving watch discussion forums you know of?


 Try TZ UK watch forum.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

How can anyone tell you what it's worth when we have no idea what condition it's in? Is it not worth more as sentimental value?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Paul Barrow said:


> Thought this might be the correct forum. Clearly not. I shall keep looking. It's no big deal to me, I'm not hosting photos of it here and there just to gague interest. Too complicated for what it is. Just wanted to have an idea. Any diving watch discussion forums you know of?


 Lol.. Yes indeed just ask and we will tell you all you need to know. Oh sorry the crystal ball has clouded over... :laugh:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> Try TZ UK watch forum.


 He'll be eaten alive with that attitude. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Filterlab said:


> He'll be eaten alive with that attitude. :laugh:


 Oh, sorry to have made such a mistake, I didn't realise.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

No mistake, I'll watch how it goes with popcorn.


----------

